# to make cutting bands easier..



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

I have just been cutting bands with a steel rule which has a tendency to slip even under pressure. I put a strip of double-sided tape on the side which meets the band material [ and then rubbed my hands over the tape to reduce the excess stickiness ]. This rule now holds well whilst cutting without the need to press very hard. Hope this is a help to someone. H.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

All you need... Rotary cutter & catting mat. Btoon cutting jig will be handy too.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That can be a problem for some. Great idea as long as the guide or ruler is not elevated too high as this could result in a less accurate cut I would guess..
Then again it sounds like its worked well for you.. Cheers for sharing..


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Eyshot. I should have made it clear that I was using a rotary cutter and mat. That rule was still slipping a bit though. Btoon's band jig is cool. Cheers, H.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll second the recommendation for B'toon's cutting jig. Mine arrived the other day and I am very pleased with it !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I have not ordered mine as yet, but will do so in a short while. I am very happy that it is having the success it is. Congratulations again Btoon!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

halbart said:


> Thanks Eyshot. I should have made it clear that I was using a rotary cutter and mat. That rule was still slipping a bit though. Btoon's band jig is cool. Cheers, H.


I had the same problem. When I went to buy a new cutting wheel he sold me a non slip cutting guide/ruler. best 5 bucks I've ever spent!!


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

wombat said:


> halbart said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Eyshot. I should have made it clear that I was using a rotary cutter and mat. That rule was still slipping a bit though. Btoon's band jig is cool. Cheers, H.
> ...


I'll have a look for one of these. thanks Wombat


----------

